# Learning Italian for trip



## Bill4728 (Mar 13, 2009)

We are going to visit Italy this April. We have been learning Italian.  I just found a nice little website ( if you call the BBC little) 
 bbc learn a language 
 Italian Vocabulary


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 14, 2009)

Just found that site myself and am using it for Portuguese.  The pronounciation is really tricky for me.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 14, 2009)

First time to Italy? If so, you'll love it. The culture, the food, the wine, the language is fantastic. It is so much different than american culture. 

my favorite word: ciao

cioa
rosebud


----------



## dms1709 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the site.   I have a book, but this looks better.

Donna


----------



## vincenzi (Apr 13, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> We are going to visit Italy this April. We have been learning Italian.  I just found a nice little website ( if you call the BBC little)
> bbc learn a language
> Italian Vocabulary



Thanks for the website. We are going to try to learn French.  We have a trip coming up in July.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 14, 2009)

If you're in Rome you prob won't need to learn any Italian although it's always nice to try.  Even the menu's are bilingual -- Italian and English.

Only place we had some language prob was in Sorrento...but not in Florence, Rome, Venice.

Brian


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 15, 2009)

Good to learn a few words at least. Most major cities anywhere are English friendly but having used the BBC Web site for Spanish, it was very useful in Mexico to have a basic knowledge of the language. Since Italian is closely related, I could read and understand some things in Italy as a bonus. 

Cheers


----------

